# A Hoarders front Garden!



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 30, 2009)

Passed this this morning and knocked on the door but there was no answer. Didn't hang about as it was someones private house/farm but it was jam packed with 'stuff'. Will pop by in the week and see if the old fella is about. Stacks of stuff to be nosed at! I may even offer to do some gardening as the nettles covered dozens and dozens of vehicles.


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 30, 2009)

Christ, if thats the front, whats the back like


----------



## steve_o (Aug 30, 2009)

Fair bit of money there with the landys and campers! Any idea why hes got them and left them to rot?


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 30, 2009)

I spoke to a guy who lives up the road where I was taking pics of an old Cottage which is due demolishion. Apparently he just buys everything and anything ... as I knocked on the front door I noticed you couldn't move in his hallway! The back is worse .... caravans, camper vans, lorries and maybe a few buses ... would love to get in and look but as I said he is an old fella so don't want to frighten him.
Tools and tooling everwhere too. I noticed an old army cadet bus from Birmingham in there somewhere.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 31, 2009)

Any idea as to why any one does it. There used to be an Avenger in a front hedge along the A44 near Worcester after it was pulled out a few months ago there was a Tribant (looked like it) behind . The hedge had grow up around both cars over the years. Laziness or they just can't be arsed to do any thing about it. Saying that there are a couplle of farms that are full of old vans, tractors, buses, and trucks not so far from me I keep meaning to photograph


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 31, 2009)

where's the pictures gone Bully?


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 31, 2009)

Dunno Will post again lol


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't PM at the moment Diesel


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 1, 2009)

noooooooooooooooo there is mk1 transits and a couple of dorm CF`s in there thats wrong 

if you see the chap when you go again, can you please please ask him if he is interested in getting rid of some of his 
transit related vans, i know a coupel of guys who are looking to save vans like this and are nvolved with the transit forum/club


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Sep 1, 2009)

No probs will ask if he ever answers the door, went back today but he wasn't in. Took a few more pics will post up this evening.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 1, 2009)

What a state, bet his neighbours like him


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 1, 2009)

bullmastiff said:


> noooooooooooooooo there is mk1 transits and a couple of dorm CF`s in there thats wrong
> 
> if you see the chap when you go again, can you please please ask him if he is interested in getting rid of some of his
> transit related vans, i know a coupel of guys who are looking to save vans like this and are nvolved with the transit forum/club



Don't forget the MORE important landrovers!


----------



## lizzibear (Sep 1, 2009)

night crawler said:


> What a state, bet his neighbours like him




Maybe they're not bothered? Unlike some neighbours in a nearby town to me, they complained so much about a chap's garden being overgrown and messy that the council went in, cleared it all out and gave the chap a bill for the work!! All done against his wishes! Whatever happened to an Englishman's home is his castle? Said garden was no worse than the above pics. Live and let live I say, if the fella is happy to have his garden filled with rusting relics let him enjoy them. The world would be far less colourful without these characters.


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are some more pics of the garden. The first one is a pic looking towards the rear !!!! Give me details of what you are interested in so I can at least sound like I know what I am talking about when I appraoch the old fella .... if he EVER answers his door!!














































At the back gate to the house ... look interesting!


----------



## Trudger (Sep 1, 2009)

If the old fella ever answers his door, tell him he has a nasty bit of shift in the brick wall and roof !
The house looks almost ready for an explore

Maybe he isn't with us anymore but is still at the address  


T


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 2, 2009)

nice update, gutted even more since there is a old sherpa aswell now


----------



## night crawler (Sep 2, 2009)

Might be worth doing the house as well from the look of things


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Sep 2, 2009)

The house is full to the rafters but still lived in lol.... I think!


----------



## smileysal (Sep 2, 2009)

ooooooooooooh I love this, all those camper vans, and land rovers. what an excellent find.  You could be in there for hours noseying around.

Excellent find, I really like this. 

 Sal

ps, hope the old guy answers the door and sells a few of those, some look in ok condition.


----------



## foz101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Reminds me of a shocking tip of a place full of fucked range rovers and cranes and shit near me. Prob a couple of hidden gems in there but you'd have to wade through the old barrels to find them.


----------



## RichardB (Sep 2, 2009)

foz101 said:


> Reminds me of a shocking tip of a place full of fucked range rovers and cranes and shit near me. Prob a couple of hidden gems in there but you'd have to wade through the old barrels to find them.



I think there are some real gems inside the church there. I want to take some pictures over the wall but it's too close to my work if he takes offence.


----------



## TK421 (Sep 2, 2009)

Excellent find there, I love people who hoard stuff, it preserves our past. I am struggling to identify the red cabbed truck, I am guessing it's a bedford, but not sure, Mid Diesel, any clues chap?


----------



## HypoBoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Trudger said:


> Maybe he isn't with us anymore but is still at the address



That's a fair point - might be worth asking a neighbour if they see much of him, or know of any relatives nearby. He could just be choosing to keep himself to himself but, equally, could be ill or had a fall and unable to summon help? You hear so many cases like this where old loners lie undiscovered for months or even years


----------



## Mid diesel (Sep 2, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Excellent find there, I love people who hoard stuff, it preserves our past. I am struggling to identify the red cabbed truck, I am guessing it's a bedford, but not sure, Mid Diesel, any clues chap?



Looks like a Bedford OL to me


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Sep 2, 2009)

I spoke to a guy a couple of 'farms' down and he said he was ok .. I might go and pop to see him again.


----------



## Potter (Sep 2, 2009)

Pure awesome.

Yes, I wondered if he was still alive too.


----------



## mr bg (Sep 2, 2009)

Mid diesel said:


> Looks like a Bedford OL to me




I beg to differ on this one.
It's a Morris Commercial LC3 the same as "Greengrass's" lorry in Heartbeat.


----------



## Mid diesel (Sep 2, 2009)

mr bg said:


> I beg to differ on this one.
> It's a Morris Commercial LC3 the same as "Greengrass's" lorry in Heartbeat.




ok ! ! no probs


----------



## HypoBoy (Sep 2, 2009)

BULLYMEISTER said:


> I spoke to a guy a couple of 'farms' down and he said he was ok .. I might go and pop to see him again.



Maybe stick a note through his door saying you'd love to have a chat about the cool stuff in his garden, so you'll pop back at X time to see him? Might be more likely to answer the door if he knows you're not coming round to complain?


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Sep 2, 2009)

lol as I said in an early post I dont think he will find it but i will do Friday or Saturday!! Love to know about HIM anyway.


----------

